# Beef Ribs and Fatty



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Got these beef back ribs from the store yesterday, definitely not shiners!  Gave a good splash of Reverend Marvins Hot, then a good coating of Wolfe Rub Bold.  Let sit in the fridge for a couple hours, then onto the Performer with some hickory.  I'll add the fatty in a little bit.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't believe the price you all get on red meat  

Ribs look great, what time is dinner?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lookin' good bro'


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Decided to snap a quick pic of the ribs when I added the fatty.  Fatty is just a regular breakfast roll rubbed with WRO.  They were out of my favorite, Maple flavor!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow man.... Just... Wow. You're neighbors must really hate you. .... but in a good kinda way.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice  
Now shut that lid!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice
> Now shut that lid!
> *What's the rub on the fatty*?



WRO


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I read up I tried to edit [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a good thing you've been on the bike for the past week............
Nice looking snack there buddy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Fatty is done!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok.... time for dinner #2..... There better be something goof in the fridge cuz.... Daahhhyyuum!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 30, 2006)

Good looking food Larry.  I may have to give beef ribs another go.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice fatty....fatty


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Ribs turned out excellet!  I foiled them meat side down and most of the bark fell off, so they weren't pretty, but they tasted real good!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Great job. Wish I could find some meaty beef ribs around here.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 31, 2006)

They look great to me Larry. I've never done beef ribs.  I'll have to give them a try.  What temp do you cook them at and approximately how long do they take?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Mmm Beeefffff !!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> They look great to me Larry. I've never done beef ribs.  I'll have to give them a try.  What temp do you cook them at and approximately how long do they take?



Dallas I cook them just like I do spares!  4-1-1 method.  The flavor of beef ribs is incredible!  Nice rich flavor!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Larry, I agree they are great.  I've eaten them.  Just never made them.  Soon to change!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looked good to me. Nice job


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, beef ribs are a nice change from pork every now and then.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

those look great!  great smoke ring, and still juicy!!!  Great job!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good looking ribs Larry


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great Larry.  Love beef ribs.


----------

